# Exeo Sport Tech 170 ST - Photoshoot - First Attempt



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Here is my first attempt at taking photos of my new car! I hope you like them and it!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Oooooo like the last one. 

Looks like you missed the best of the light tbh. It's crying out for some light painting!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

minnnt said:


> Oooooo like the last one.
> 
> Looks like you missed the best of the light tbh. It's crying out for some light painting!!


Thanks 

Light Painting????


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

asonda said:


> Thanks
> 
> Light Painting????


Painting the subject,only the subject, in light.

For example:










Not my best attempt but it gives you an idea.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Light painting is also where you take a shot and leave the shutter open while making trails of light around the car


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

well done, 1, 5, and last one are my favorite, nice location.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Not so much the writing around the car but lighting the car up with a few led torches and walking around it (out of shot!) Whilst the shutter is open. Use a remote or the timer so you don't rock the camera when you press the shutter.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

like this


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks wicked, will have to give it a try....how on earth do I get the light there but me not be in shot??


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

photoshop?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Liked the second one and of course the last one. All others need some improvement either in terms of lighting or framing.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

asonda said:


> That looks wicked, will have to give it a try....how on earth do I get the light there but me not be in shot??


Wear black clothing and its done with 30sec exposures so if you move fast enough the camera won't see you


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

If you're painting the car you won't be in the shot. If you're writing with it then you should be quick enough to not leave a big imprint on the sensor.


----------

